# Head badges



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2022)

You can make offers on all or individual badges. $6.00 shipping

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Thank you. Barry

Racoon is sold


----------



## Fonseca927 (Oct 9, 2022)

$10 raccoon


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 9, 2022)

25 raccoon


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> 25 raccoon



It's yours. barneyguey53@gmail.com is my paypal. Friends and family please. Make sure and pm your address to me. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2022)

Fonseca927 said:


> $10 raccoon



Sorry, no deal


----------

